# Lawn mower rear wheels lock in reverse



## larryq22 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a self-propelled Lawn Boy mower. The wheels occasionally lock up when I pull the mower backwards. I've heard this is a "safety feature" of the mower, but it makes mowing the grass difficult. Can this feature be disabled? I have a Lawn Boy Sliver Series mower, model #10335.


----------

